# Which collection do new photos go to?



## Don Goldberg (Apr 6, 2017)

Previously, I had set new photos from the the Lightroom camera to be saved to one Lr collection, and the photos from the iOS camera to be saved to a different Lr collection.  Now, all are being saved to the same collection.  Is there a way for me to adjust some settings to restore my previous setup?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 7, 2017)

First- let's define some words-
In Lightroom speak a "Collection" is a simple list of names you can make to be a quick reference to some photos of your choice. (Like an iTunes playlist, or your favorite phone numbers ) Collections appear in the Collections Panel.

When you Import photos to Lightroom it copies them to the hard-drive in a "FOLDER" or your choice as it creates the preview thumbnails. In the Folders Panel of Lr you will see the Folders and photos as they exist on your hard-drive. (Import can also create a 'Collection' at the same time if you select that option in the import dialog.)

So your question I believe is asking about the Folders where your images were stored. The hard-drive location for their storage is set in the "Destination" panel of the Import dialog. This is where YOU decide where they will be stored.
If they have gone into a different  FOLDER that you did not expect, then you can move photos or whole folders within the Lr Folder Panel. Never do it with the operating system (Finder).

Before you change anything, you must view this tutorial- (It is a long link but copy it and paste into the browser, it will include the video )

http://laurashoe.com/2012/08/16/vid...nd+Manage+Your+Photos+Using+the+Folders+Panel


----------



## Don Goldberg (Apr 7, 2017)

Actually I am asking about the "Collections" on the mobile device where the images are stored.  This determines the "Collections" where they are included after Lr mobile syncs with Lr desktop.  I am OK with the "folders" they are stored in on the hard disk after syncing.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry Don, I did not catch on to the "Lightroom Camera" in your post.
I have not caught up with the intricacies of 'Mobile' yet, so will leave your question for others more knowledgeable than me.

Maybe if you add them to a synced collection on the desktop, they will be 'mirrored' in the collection on the mobile device.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2017)

Don Goldberg said:


> Actually I am asking about the "Collections" on the mobile device where the images are stored.  This determines the "Collections" where they are included after Lr mobile syncs with Lr desktop.  I am OK with the "folders" they are stored in on the hard disk after syncing.


The way that it works, IIRC, is that after enabling "AutoAdd" in LRmobile's preferences, you can then specify one collection to be the designated recipient of all new pictures that have been added to the Camera Roll. Thus, pictures taken with the phone camera should be auto-added to that collection when you next start LRm. However, pictures taken with the LRm camera have slightly different rules, which are based on the collection that you have "open" when you launch the camera....basically the new photos will be added to that open collection (the assumption being that's what the user intended when launching the camera from within a specific collection). Only if you have no collection open, i.e. the app is open at the main collections screen, will the pictures taken with the LRm camera be added to that previously designated "Auto Add" folder.

I'm not aware of any means of designating different collections to automatically receive iOS and LRm camera photos. So if you want to have the LRm camera photos placed in a different collection, you'll need to have that collection open when using the camera.


----------

